
Neeva – ad-free search engine - keveman
http://neeva.co
======
verdverm
It's just Bing with a skin and a yet to be determined monthly fee. What that
means for privacy I don't know.

I'm really skeptical that many people will pay for basic search. Niche is a
different story.

